# Start your own business FAS course



## Ceist Beag (5 Aug 2004)

Has anyone taken this evening course before? Thinking of taking it with the view to starting my own business in the next few years but I'd appreciate any comments on its merits if anyone has attended it before.


----------



## endowed (5 Aug 2004)

Hi _Ceist Beag_,

Just to start you off, _mack_ in this , seemed to be happy enough with the FAS course.


----------



## Ceist Beag (9 Aug 2004)

Thanks for that endowed.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Aug 2004)

Hi Ceist

UCD also have an evening extra mural course on starting your own business. However, my experience of UCD's courses has been very poor.

Brendan


----------



## Ceist Beag (10 Aug 2004)

Thanks Brendan, I decided to go with a FAS sponsored course in Blanchardstown IT as it sounds like a good curriculum and the places are limited to 15 so we should be able to get better access to the lecturers than you might have in UCD or elsewhere.


----------



## me2 (10 Aug 2004)

*Blanchardstown coruse*

Hi Ceist Beag

I have signed up for that course too for the same reasons you outlined.  Am setting up my own IT consultancy business.

See you there

Me2


----------



## mcrean (23 Aug 2004)

*Re: Blanchardstown coruse*

Does anyone know if there are any of these courses in the Ranelagh / Rathmines area or even towarsd the city centre?

Bset Regards
Michael


----------



## thedesigntribe (26 Aug 2004)

*Galway Start your own business Course?*

Is anyone aware of anything similar in available in Galway?

I have searched the FAS site but they don't seem to run anything in Galway.


----------



## Dunners (7 Sep 2004)

*Start your own business course in Galway*

If you speak to the City Enterprise Board (located in Woodquay), they are currently running a course.


----------



## Cuille (6 Oct 2004)

*FAS Course- Start your own business*

There is a 10 week FAS Start your own business course held in Fas Ballyfermot. I did this course and found it very helpful re:b usiness plans, budgeting etc


----------

